# Need some thoughts



## WesF (Apr 17, 2009)

While searching for Ohio breeders I came across this one. There prices seem very reasonable around $500-700 for a puppy. Just wanted some input on what you think of the site and your initial thoughts. Thanks
http://www.richthofengermanshepherds.com/index.html


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Pass.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

What are you looking for in a dog?


----------



## WesF (Apr 17, 2009)

I am looking for a dog that will be a great companion for me and my wife and when the times comes for our kids. I do live in an apartment complex which I know isn't the best for an active dog. So we would need a well behaved dog and will need obedience training. Me and my wife love to go hiking and do things outdoors so the GSD would get plenty of outside time. Also my wife enjoys going on jogs and I always can't be there with her. So I would love for my GSD to go jogging with her and keep an eye on her for me, since I know for a woman jogging by herself isn't the best idea. So to sum it up a good family dog that will also look out for my wife and future kids (which from reading seems to be a general trait for a GSD).


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Have you considered rescuing a young adult dog? Your pup won't be able to go jogging for at least a year, whereas a one or two year-old rescue would be able to jog with and keep an eye on your wife immediately. You can even get one that's already housebroken and has some obedience training.

With the current economy, a lot of truly wonderful, pure-bred german shepherds are being surrendered through no fault of their own and need good homes.

If you're worried about kids, a lot of foster homes have children and already know whether or not the dog is good with kids before sending them on to their new homes.


----------



## WesF (Apr 17, 2009)

I live around Columbus, Ohio. Any suggestions would be great as far as breeder or possibly even a rescue.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Looks like there is a 14-month old male and a 14-month old female "German Shepard" listed on the Columbus Craigslist. You can get a great dog that way but you'd want to play 20 Questions with the owner first. Some other folks will probably be able to chime in with rescue and breeder recommendations.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I would go through a rescue rather than Craig's List, especially if this is your first dog. I adopted a dog through a gsd rescue down in Cincinnati who is absolutely the most wonderful guy you could imagine. He was about 1 when I adopted him and it was the perfect age. 

There are quite a few gsd rescues in your area and so many wonderful pb gsds who need homes too. The first place I would start is petfinder.com Type in your zip code and german shepherd and you'll get all of the gsds in your area and you'll be able to see the gsd rescue organizations too. That's how I found Rafi in Cincinnati.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I see nothing wrong with the breeder you posted "for the reasons you say you want your dog", having said that, it seems your situation with family and apt. would maybe not be great for an older rescue dogs as some of them do have issues, this often being the reason they are there. (Not always but I can tell you a lot of the dogs that I go into homes and "fix" problems are those that were acquired from a rescue and people were unaware til they got the dog.....great for me, but maybe not for you(smile).JMO


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: cliftonanderson1it seems your situation with family and apt. would maybe not be great for an older rescue dogs as some of them do have issues, this often being the reason they are there.


Some do, some don't. But a reputable rescue will make sure you know about any issues up front because if they don't, chances are the dog will come right back again. When I fostered, I always made sure potential adopters knew if a dog was destructive or had separation anxiety or any other problems. . . especially if it meant they wouldn't adopt the dog. Why try to hide a problem that will probably just get the dog dumped back in a shelter?


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I think I said "Not always", so what's the point.....just trying to give balance to the suggestion of a rescue, some work out, some don't or else they wouldn't be returned as you indicated or I wouldn't be called. No need to be defensive about rescues, they serve a good purpose, nevertheles more information is better than less to my way of thinking.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

Whether you're looking for a pup or a young adult be very clear with yourself what you need from your dog & why. I've seen many people seek a 'gentle dog' only to acquire a shy, fearful, bundle of nerves. Or those that want a 'strong protector' & wind up with a Bossman Rottie they're scared of!

Since kids are (eventually) in the equation, your dog <u>must</u> be confident, tolerant & kid friendly....& not good simply with your kids, but equally tolerant of their friends.

I've had & loved some terrific 2nd hand dogs. I much prefer adults over pups. However, when I looked into the local GSD rescue they had very few dogs that were even remotely well suited to me. The majority of 'em were cat aggressive &/or fearful/timid/nervy. Granted, my household is a tougher match than most.

IF I was going with a rescue, I'd seek an adult. The nerve/temperament issues that plague so many GSD lines might not be apparent in a pup. IF I'm acquiring a pup, I want to know its genetic background. *shrug*That's hardly a problem as pups are snatched up so quickly.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: cliftonanderson1I see nothing wrong with the breeder you posted "for the reasons you say you want your dog", .....


Even though it appears that only 1 of their breeding dogs is OFA? No mention of the imports hip status, and the "home bred" dogs are not on the OFA database.


----------



## WesF (Apr 17, 2009)

What do you guys think of this breeder http://www.wilmothdogs.com/WK9/ I have heard some very good things.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Tracey, I STILL see nothing wrong with those dogs in conjunction with what the poster said they were looking for. My value system for evaluating GS is always from a functional point of view as opposed to a diagnostic point of view. Not saying that your perspective on having to see hip verification making them credible is wrong....just saying from my limited perspective I saw no red flags for this breeder to be able to produce the kind of dog the poster indicated they were looking for. Just my way of thinking.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: cliftonanderson1I think I said "Not always", so what's the point.....just trying to give balance to the suggestion of a rescue, some work out, some don't or else they wouldn't be returned as you indicated or I wouldn't be called. No need to be defensive about rescues, they serve a good purpose, nevertheles more information is better than less to my way of thinking.


Same exact thing for dogs bought from breeders, reputable and otherwise. Check out the behavior section of this board. There are at least an equal number of posts from people who have purchased dogs from breeders as from people who have adopted from rescues.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: WesFWhat do you guys think of this breeder http://www.wilmothdogs.com/WK9/ I have heard some very good things.


Very good people with integrity and ethics - nice dogs, truly trained and titled in schutzhund. My "H" litter is sired by Kathy's Patrol/Cadaver Schh3 male Onnegarden's Griff - very pleased with everything to do with dealing with them and the pups from their male.

Lee


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Bow Wow, you are right in that many behavoir problems come from breeders reputable or not, though I must say that in the majority of these cases when I am called out the problems are usually associated with situations the owners created by not being knowledgable about what they were doing. Because they can tell me the history of the problem and when and how it started it often makes it much easier for me to help them correct it. Sometimes with the rescue dog this info is not available to the new owner and I have to work a little harder.(smile)


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

isn't it also true that even though the rescue facility's are careful and have these dogs evaluated once they get into homes and get comfortable some issues surface that were not seen at the rescue?

i do have to agree with Cliftonanderson that alot of the pups gotten from breeders that have certain issues is because of the lack of training, leadership, socialization etc. not always, but a good part of the time.

debbie


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Many rescues use foster homes and have a mandatory time set that the dog must stay in foster....knowing that dogs change once they settle into a home. That is the type of rescue I would go with if I needed to know exactly what I was getting. These rescues work very hard...and VERY closely with the adopter to ensure it is a good match. You give the criteria you are looking for in a dog...they match you to that dog.

(as in my case...I needed a dog that was good with small kids, cats and a parrot...and I got my perfect match. Mya was 5 when I adopted her - as a first time GSD owner. I also foster...and only take dogs that match this criteria. I also adopted Ava through rescue...when she was 7-8 weeks old. Dogs end up in rescue for a mirad of reasons....some with issues...but the majority quite frankly...because the owner had issues.....moving, new baby, too big, no time, death, etc etc etc...and you'd be surprised how many of these dogs come from "good breeders".)


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Also wanted to add - that as an adoption coordinator with such a rescue...I can tell you that most of our adopters come to us for just this reason...they need to know exactly what they are getting.


----------

